# What should I expect?



## camz (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi everyone,

My bf & Iintend to work in Dubai soon to gain more exposure (of course we intend to get married first, seeing that cohabitation is illegal). 

Thing is, we're unsure of what to expect in terms of the remuneration package - not even the slighest indication of what the pay range is.

I'm a senior auditor, my bf an associate in corporate recovery, with 2.5 years of experience in KPMG Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. We are both currently doing our professional paper with the Institute of Chartered Accountant in England and Wales (ICAEW). We are one paper shy of completing our studies.

Should we want to join one of the Big 4 again, which would be the recommended choice and what would be considered a good deal?

Thanks a bunch!


----------

